# Woohoo I got a Tamron 180 F3.5 Macro



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm back in the macro game.  I have had a few Macros, but sold them to finance my bird lenses.  I recently jumped on a deal for the Tamron 180.  This is a lens I always wanted to try because of the working distance.  It arrived today so I got to play with it a little.  Of course some shots were in a downpour..  Comments welcome...

1 Focus stacked 6 images then cropped.  This was with a 36mm extension tube to boot...


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2 the whole critter far enough away to get it all in the frame..  Anyone know what it is?


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 8 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 7 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

5


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 9, 2014)

Some sort of Crab Spider ? ... not sure.

... so does this mean we get to see SIF (Spiders In Flight) shots ?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2014)

That's the Eastern Fisherman Spider, so named becasue of its tendency to exaggerate everything it has caught and eaten.

"_No,no,no, I'm telling you guys--that bug I caught was *THIS BIG!* NO LIE!_"


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Some sort of Crab Spider ? ... not sure.
> ... so does this mean we get to see SIF (Spiders In Flight) shots ?


Oh after Barn Swallows everything is easy    umm, not...



Derrel said:


> That's the Eastern Fisherman Spider, so named becasue of its tendency to exaggerate everything it has caught and eaten.
> 
> "_No,no,no, I'm telling you guys--that bug I caught was *THIS BIG!* NO LIE!_"


LMAO
I just thought the critter wanted to give me a hug because I noticed him instead of some bird...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 9, 2014)

You have just reminded me that I have not used my Sigma 150mm macro for macro.
I was recently using it for BIF.
Now that the weather is better, I really should try to get some SIF.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2014)

When the Tamron 180 macro hit the streets some years back, I saw some natural-world scenics and some outdoor portraiture done with it; as I remember, it had lovely bokeh, really lovely.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

Derrel said:


> When the Tamron 180 macro hit the streets some years back, I saw some natural-world scenics and some outdoor portraiture done with it; as I remember, it had lovely bokeh, really lovely.


So far I love it!  Grabbed it for $315 after 10% back in ebay bucks   Love my bargain shopping.  She's a minty one too..  It came with a C-PL too, not sure I will ever use it.  The lens is kind of neat, it has a built in ring at the end of it that actually spins the filter.  First time as have seen that.  I also like that the barrel doesn't extend like most other macros I have tried.  Seems to be plenty sharp enough and the colors and bokeh are quite nice.  Like the reviews say the AF is plenty slow, but who uses AF for macro anyways?


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's another sample.  Instead of bird butt it's fly butt 


I got a Tamron 180 3.5 macro! 9 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2014)

To my knowledge, Tamron actually INVENTED the polarizer spinning dealio..I guess that was about ten years ago. If they were not the first company to invent that, they were the first that *I* ever heard of doing that, and they made a pretty big deal about it. Internal focusing macro lenses *are* kind of neat. I consider $315 to be a doggone good price for such a lens! That is a deal. SCORE!!!!!!!!


----------

